# Glitter Vinyl on Glitter Material - ISSUES!



## BlingItOnByJen (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello! My name is Jennifer and I really appreciate any advice I can get on this topic...

I am currently doing a project for a cheer team as follows:

Pressing Glitter Vinyl onto glitter material - namely, on an Nfinity backpack

DETAILS & ISSUES:
1) I am using Siser, easy weed, layering, glitter vinyl
2) Pressing onto a backpack made by Nfinity - it is a GOLD glitter material
3) The names and the logo are lifting and even "falling off" of the backpacks
4) The layers of glitter vinyl are also lifting off of each other
5) I am pressing at about 315 degrees with medium to firm pressure - about 7-10 seconds per press with a teflon sheet 
6) I am placing the pocket area directly onto the hard surface of the heat press - not putting in the whole backpack

I have used this glitter vinyl many times on t-shirts, sweatshirts, non-glitter backpacks, flannel, etc...and never once has it lifted off the fabric or the layers off of each other. 

I have even contacted another business owner who I know has pressed glitter vinyl onto the Nfinity glitter backpacks too. She has confirmed with me that we are both doing everything the same! I have also contacted Nfinity to confirm that all of their glitter material is the same no matter the color - I am pressing on GOLD and the other business I spoke to pressed on RED and BLACK. The company told me that everything with their material is the same.

I need to figure this out quickly! Before I know it, this is going to cost me a small fortune & I am going to lose a lot of money if I continue to replace the items that have fallen off OR worse yet, I end up refunding everyone's money.

Thank you for your time, suggestions & answers!
~ Jennifer


----------



## peekers (Dec 13, 2010)

I was under the impression you can't adhere glitter to glitter. I never layer my glitter. I'd say it couldn't be done but if you've seen it done on this I guess I'm wrong! 

Have you tried to manually hold the backpack up to upper heat platen? I've done this before on things I can't close and you can watch it to see what it's doing or not doing. Good luck


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

glitter needs to touch the surface and not be layered. Since you are already up the proverbial creek, then I suggest you get a wasted bag and do the following:
-ensure the surface is flat or use a pillow to accommodate zippers etc
-raise your temp to 350
- firm pressure
- 15 seconds
That should make everyone play together


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I never layer glitter either, I did once and got the same results as you. So, no mas, but I think Money grip states that their glitter can be layered, though I have never tried it.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree glitter does not stick to glitter.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

The glitter can't be layered. This is the first thought after reading your message. The back glue of vinyl has no enough fabric to permeate and adhere. 

But you said your business friend had done it successfully in a same way. Perhaps her second layered glitter has a big contact area with the based on, which is different with name you want to apply. I think your name pattern perhaps has a small contact area and have a small adhesive ability. Just guess. Cuz there is no other reason I can think out when you and your friend do a absolutely same thing and have different results except the layered glitter pattern.( I think color may not influence anything)

can you update your solution for a learning and sharing?


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I also understand that you can not press glitter vinyl on Glitter Material.

When I am needing to attach one color of glitter on top of another, I do my artwork in Corel Draw X6 and I do the names using one color for the base layer and do another color for the glitter that goes on top. I will select both items and go to arrange, shaping, and click on simplify. This will cut out anything behind the top layer. I will cut the bottom layer first and once this is completed, I will select the top lay and add a one point outline and convert the outline to curves. I will then cut this out. In doing this it will give the top layer access to the substrate material and the one point added will ensure that I do not have any material showing between the bottom and top layer. 

If this is not making sense try this. Open up your graphic software. If using Corel make a box and fill it with a color. Make a circle and fill it with another color. Put the circle on top of the box. Select both items. Go to arrange, shaping, and click on simplify. Once you have done this select the top circle and move it to the side. You will now see that there is an open space in the box where the circle was. This should allow that material to adhere to the substrate you are trying to press too. Hope this makes sense. If you are using some other graphic software this may not work.


----------



## BlingItOnByJen (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you for all your responses! I'm re-cutting the patterns so not to layer on top of each other but complete by building the logo by putting it together with layers that don't touch each other. 

I'll keep everyone updated!

Thanks!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You may want to trap lower layers so that you do not see spaces. Good Luck, life is about exploring and learning.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Heres one way.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azRoZKP3KFo


----------

